# Bye-bye rust!



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I used this to remove a few spots of rust on a used table saw I bought. Stuff works great.


----------



## Tdazzo (Aug 7, 2010)

Does Woodcraft sell it separately? Any other sources you know of to get this stuff? Doesn't look like a name brand product.


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

They do sell it separately, $12 for 8.45 ounces: http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=208&ss=15f4aa77-331a-4654-a8b6-5e35406dc802, and it appears it is part of the T-9 product line from Boeshield: http://www.boeshield.com/


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

sounds like it's probably phosphoric acid based. should work about as well as any other phosphoric acid based product. (not naysaying, just recommending  )


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder how it works on old rusty planes?


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

It is phosphoric acid based, I use it as well - but only in well ventilated areas. The fumes are quite harsh. For restoring planes, I use Evaporust for the soaking, and the Rust Off for spot treatments that are extra stubborn.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip ;-))


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the review.
I will have to try it on my smoker it looks just like yours.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I have some old plane parts that I need to clean up.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It is very good. I have some in the shop and bought it at sears a few years ago. Paid around $18 for a kit with 2 other bottles.


----------

